# Those who are NW45 and darker, what shades of MAC's lip pencils do you wear and what



## pride (Feb 22, 2008)

are your favorite shades of lipgloss? Thanks.


----------



## d n d (Feb 22, 2008)

Right now one of my favorite shades of lipgloss has to be Sugar Trance from the Fafi line.  It's a really soft pink that gives just enough light pink color but doesn't make my lips look pasty.   I have been wearing it with Chesnut as a liner.

Other faves are:
Shockolate
Languish
Pop Mode
Viva Glam V

Hope this helps.


----------



## braidey (Feb 22, 2008)

I use lip pencils: Chestnut, Cork, Nightmoth, Currant, BBQ, Quartz, Beet, Vino, Plum, Mahogany, & Burgundy.  I also have all of the 3d lipglass pencils.

Lustreglass: All of them


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 23, 2008)

I wear Chestnut, but I hate it so, because it is too orange if you know what I mean, but whatev. I most wear, Vino, Currant, Plum, Mahoghany.  This is a good question because I was looking for a neutral color that I can wear with my neutral lipsticks and what thinking about cork or Spice, I think.


----------



## calbear (Feb 23, 2008)

Chestnut, Nightmoth & Portside are my favs

My fav glosses are Pretty Plush & Nice Buzz plushglass, VGVI, most of the lustreglasses. I like the shine.


----------



## britty_bear (Feb 23, 2008)

i'm nc 50 but i've never tried mac's lip liners. i only wear the lipglass in lychee luxe and oh baby! and i wear the slimshine in urgent! i love that red. i thought it would be too dark and to rich of a red but it's perfect.


----------



## loveybgirl (Feb 25, 2008)

lychee luxe, russian red, chai, xplicit in lipglass
I believe the pencil I use is called Chestnut


----------



## Indigowaters (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank God someone finally said another color! I lost my favorite pencil and have been trying to find it and bought others thinking that was it, but it wasnt'. It was CHESTNUT!!!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Feb 25, 2008)

I have quite a few lip pencils, but I usually reach for Chestnut, Cork, Cushy, and Plum. 

My favorite glosses are:

Luxuriate- I think this one is discontinued, but I love it.
Revealing
Love Nectar
Flashmode
1N- One of my new favorites
3N- Another one of my new favorites


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 25, 2008)

Pencils:
Hodgepodge
Chestnut (sometimes)

Gloss:
Factory made... I can't find it though :'(
3N
4N
Night Affair

I don't own it but I also like Nymphette.


----------



## Reslnt1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Chestnut liner: Prr, nymphette, illicit, angel creme glosses
Plim Liner: Vibrational, sugar trance
Velvetella liner: cultured, little vi, viva glam 5 (i think),

cushy liner on occassion
nighmoth, currant and vino, magenta, beet liners


----------



## milamonster (Feb 26, 2008)

i wear chestnut

i like oh baby, nymphette, spirited, flashmode
and basically all the ones i wear in my fotds lol


----------



## awhookie7 (Feb 26, 2008)

I wear Chestnut, BBQ, 80%, cork, and nightmoth lipliners.


----------



## Nikki_L (Mar 1, 2008)

i have recently started wearing currant lipliner again.  though i have been favoring lipsticks, my favorite lipglass is desire.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Mar 4, 2008)

Chestnut and Nightmoth lip pencils are my favorites! 

Squeeze It lip glass from the Fafi collection looks fab with Chesnut.


----------



## crazeddiva (Mar 4, 2008)

I had to run to makeup case and pull out the shades I use to make sure you know which ones to give a try, since i'm a NW45 myself...

Lip Pencils in BBQ, Chestnut, Stripdown, 80% and occasionally Nightmoth and Mahogany

Lip Glass in Viva Glam V, Shock-O-Late, Oh Baby, Chai, C-Thru, Prrr & 4N

Lipgelee in Goldensoft, Saphoric & Saplicious


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 5, 2008)

I have currant liner
lipglosses.. ummm... 4N just ran out and I'm upset.. I hope they still carry that one.
jampacked from COC, Lychee Luxe, sonic vibe ( i think )


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 5, 2008)

The only lip pencil I have is Cherry, because I love red lipstick. 

I love wearing Big Baby plush glass and the Cherry Blossom l/g from CoC is pretty.


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 5, 2008)

Lipliners:  Nightmoth, Velvetella, Currant, Chestnut, Vino

Lipgloss:
PinKarat
Desire
Spring Bean
Venetian
Morning Glory
Viva Glam V
Flashmode


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 7, 2008)

Chestnut (Milani's Hot chocolate is a dupe), Spice (Milani has a dupe of this one too), Cork, BBQ, Stripdown Vino, and Currant. I'm of no help when it comes to glosses/glasses/lipsticks because I use SO many across so many brands, I'd be here all day.


----------



## seymone25 (Sep 7, 2008)

Lipliner: Soft Plum, Vino, Currant, Burgundy, Plum, Nightmoth (fave), Velvetella (fave), BBQ, 80%,Chestnut, Cork

Lipglass: Love Nectar, absolute favorite because it is so versatile.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Sep 10, 2008)

I am newly addicted to MAC and in my little collection I use Chestnut with Love Nector Lipglass for now.  Friday I will have new items


----------



## vita cooper (Sep 10, 2008)

Lip liner-Nightmoth, Current (fav)

Lipglass-just started wearing oh baby, prr, oyster girl & my fav is cultured






also just got into neutrals so im trying velvet teddy, honeylove, kinda sexy & myth. the 1st three colors look alike though on me & myth looks kind whiteish. still working with them though.  

I kinda like the pink look also


----------

